# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές BGP και λοιπές εξερευνήσεις

## Ifaistos

Παρακαλούνται όσοι κάνουν δοκιμές με το bgp και λοιπές άλλες δοκιμές με τα πρωτόκολα δρομολόγησης να φροντίσουν τα "εργαστηριακά" πειράματα να παραμένουν "εργαστηρικά" και όχι να τριγυρίζουν "ελέυθερα" σε όλο το δίκτυο για να μην τα "παίζουν" και οι υπόλοιποι...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ice

To ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω Ηλιουπολη μερια.

----------


## ysam

Γιατί δεν postάρετε και σε κανένα άλλο topic, μόνο σε δύο..?? λίγα δεν είναι..?? Ας πούμε και στο troubleshooting καλά θα ήταν.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## ice

Εγινε

----------

